# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  الفرق بين الصبر والرضا

## أم أروى المكية

السؤال :
أواجه أذى من أهل زوجي ، أي أنهم يتكلموا عني كثيرا وربما يخرجون أسراري  هداهم الله وغفر لهم وأنا بفضل الله أصبر على أذاهم وأحتسب ذلك عند الله ،  ولكن بعض اﻷوقات أشعر بضيق شديد وأشعر أني لم أعد أتحمل وأتمنى لو لم أكن  علمت هؤلاء الناس مع أن زوجي ولله الحمد يتقي الله في ولكنه مسافر وأنا  أعيش مع أهله فلابد لي من المشاكل ، وسؤالي : هل ضيقي وشعوري بعدم التحمل  ينافي الصبر ؟ وكيف أصل لدرجة الرضا بحيث أرى ما أنا فيه هو نعمة من الله فقدره كله خير ؟
الجواب : 
الحمد لله 
أولاً : 
قد أحسنت في صبرك على أذى أهل زوجك واحتسابك ذلك عند الله تعالى . وتلك درجة عالية من درجات الإيمان نسأل الله تعالى أن يجزيك عليها خيرا ، ويعوضك خيرا . قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الْمُسْلِمُ إِذَا كَانَ مُخَالِطًا النَّاسَ وَيَصْبِرُ عَلَى أَذَاهُمْ خَيْرٌ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِ الَّذِي لَا يُخَالِطُ النَّاسَ وَلَا يَصْبِرُ عَلَى أَذَاهُمْ ) رواه الإمام أحمد (5002) ، والترمذي (5307) ، وصححه الألباني في " سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة " (939)  
ثانيا : 
هناك فرق بين الصبر والرضا ، فرق في التعريف ، وفرق في الحكم .
أما الحكم ، فالصبر واجب ، بحيث يأثم الإنسان إذا لم يصبر على ما أصابه من مكروه ، ويعرض نفسه بهذا لعقوبة الله تعالى . 
وأما الرضا ، فهو درجة أعلى من الصبر ، وهي درجة السابقين بالخيرات ، ولذلك كانت مستحبة وليست واجبة ، فلا يأثم المسلم إذا لم يصل إليها ، غير أنه مطالب بمجاهدة نفسه والشيطان حتى يصل إلى تلك الدرجة العالية . 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى (10/682) :
" الرضا بالمصائب كالفقر والمرض والذل : مستحب في أحد قولي العلماء وليس بواجب ، وقد قيل : إنه واجب ، والصحيح أن الواجب هو الصبر" انتهى 
. 
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : 
" فما يقع من المصائب يستحب الرضا به عند أكثر أهل العلم ولا يجب ، لكن يجب الصبر عليه " انتهى من " مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين " (2/92) . 
وأما الفرق بين الصبر والرضا في التعريف ، فالصبر هو أن يمنع الإنسان نفسه من فعل شيء ، أو قول شيء يدل على كراهته لما قدره الله ، ولما نزل به من البلاء ، فالصابر يمسك لسانه عن الاعتراض على قدر الله ، وعن الشكوى لغير الله ، ويمسك جوارحه عن كل ما يدل على الجزع وعدم الصبر ، كاللطم وشق الثياب وكسر الأشياء وضرب رأسه في الحائط وما أشبه ذلك . 

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في " عدة الصابرين " (ص/231) : 
" الصبر : حبس اللسان عن الشكوى الى غير الله ، والقلب عن التسخط ، والجوارح عن اللطم وشق الثياب ونحوها " انتهى . 
وأما الرضا فهو صبر وزيادة ، فالراضي صابر ، ومع هذا الصبر فهو راضٍ بقضاء الله ، لا يتألم به . 

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : 
"الصبر : يتألم الإنسان من المصيبة جدا ويحزن ، ولكنه يصبر ، لا ينطق بلسانه ، ولا يفعل بجوارحه ، قابض على قلبه ، موقفه أنه قال : ( اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي، وأخلف لي خيرا منها ) ، ( إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ) ... 
الرضا : تصيبه المصيبة ، فيرضى بقضاء الله .
والفرق بين الرضا والصبر : 
أن الراضي لم يتألم قلبه بذلك أبدا ، فهو يسير مع القضاء ( إن إصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيرا له ، وإن أصابته سراء شكر فكان خيرا له ) ، ولا يرى الفرق بين هذا وهذا بالنسبة لتقبله لما قدره الله عز وجل ، أي إن الراضي تكون المصيبة وعدمها عنده سواء " انتهى من " مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين " (3/206) . 
ثالثاً : 
مجرد شعور الإنسان بالضيق وعدم التحمل ، وتمنيه أن ما وقع به من الشدة لم يكن وقع .. كل هذا لا ينافي الصبر ، مادام قد أمسك قلبه ولسانه وجوارحه عن كل ما يدل على الجزع ، وما دام لم يعترض على قضاء الله تعالى ، بل الصبر في الغالب لا يكون إلا مع هذا الضيق والمشقة والتعب .
وأما الراضي : فلا يجد ذلك الضيق والألم ؛ لأنه يعلم أن الله تعالى لن يختار له إلا ما هو خير ، فهو يتقلب فيما يختاره الله بنفس راضية مطمئنة . 

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : 
"الصبر مثل اسمه مر مذاقته ... لكن عواقبه أحلى من العسل
فيرى الإنسان أن هذا الشيء ثقيل عليه ويكرهه ، لكنه يتحمله ويتصبر ، وليس وقوعه وعدمه سواء عنده ، بل يكره هذا ، ولكن إيمانه يحميه من السخط .
والرضا ، وهو أعلى من ذلك ، وهو أن يكون الأمران عنده سواء بالنسبة لقضاء الله وقدره ، وإن كان قد يحزن من المصيبة ؛ لأنه رجل يسبح في القضاء والقدر ، أينما ينزل به القضاء والقدر فهو نازل به على سهل أو جبل ، إن أصيب بنعمة ، أو أُصيب بضدها ، فالكل عنده سواء ، لا لأن قلبه ميت ، بل لتمام رضاه بربه سبحانه وتعالى يتقلب في تصرفات الرب عز وجل ، ولكنها عنده سواء ، إذ ينظر إليها باعتبارها قضاء لربه" انتهى من " مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين " (10/692) . 
رابعاً : 
هناك درجة أعلى من الرضا وهي درجة الشكر ، بأن يشكر الإنسان الله تعالى على ما أصابه من بلاء وشدة ، فيرى أن ما أصابه كان نعمة من الله ولذلك يقوم بشكرها .
ويصل الإنسان إلى درجة الصبر ثم الرضا ثم الشكر بما يأتي :
1- أن ينظر إلى اختيار الله تعالى له ، وأن الله لن يختار له إلا الخير . قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( عَجَبًا لِأَمْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِ إِنَّ أَمْرَهُ كُلَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَلَيْسَ ذَاكَ لِأَحَدٍ إِلَّا لِلْمُؤْمِنِ ، إِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ سَرَّاءُ شَكَرَ فَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُ ، وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ ضَرَّاءُ صَبَرَ فَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُ ) رواه مسلم (2999) . 
2- أن يتأمل فيما أصابه : فإنه سبب لتكفير ذنوبه ، حتى يلقى الله تعالى طاهرا من الخطايا ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَا يَزَالُ الْبَلَاءُ بِالْمُؤْمِنِ وَالْمُؤْمِنَةِ فِي نَفْسِهِ وَوَلَدِهِ وَمَالِهِ حَتَّى يَلْقَى اللَّهَ وَمَا عَلَيْهِ خَطِيئَةٌ ) رواه الترمذي ، وصححه الألباني في " سنن صحيح الترمذي " . 
3- أن ينظر إلى ما أصابه وأن الله تعالى رفق به فيه ، فكم من الناس أصيب بما هو أشد من ذلك وأعظم ؟ قال ابن القيم في الفوائد (1/112-113) بعد أن ذكر الصبر والرضا : " عبودية العبد لربه في قضاء المصائب الصبر عليها ، ثم الرضا بها وهو أعلى منه ، ثم الشكر عليها وهو أعلى من الرضا ، وهذا إنما يتأتى منه ، إذا تمكن حبه من قلبه ، وعلم حسن اختياره له وبره به ولطفه به وإحسانه إليه بالمصيبة ، وإن كره المصيبة " انتهى .
4- أن ينظر إلى عواقب الابتلاء والشدة ، وأن الله يسوقه إليه بهذه الشدة التي تجعله يكثر من ذكر الله تعالى ودعائه والتضرع إليه . 
5- أن ينظر إلى ثواب الصبر والرضا ( إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ ) الزمر: 10 ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إِنَّ عِظَمَ الْجَزَاءِ مَعَ عِظَمِ الْبَلَاءِ ، وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ إِذَا أَحَبَّ قَوْمًا ابْتَلَاهُمْ ، فَمَنْ رَضِيَ فَلَهُ الرِّضَا ، وَمَنْ سَخِطَ فَلَهُ السَّخَطُ ) رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني في " سنن صحيح الترمذي " . ورضا الله تعالى عن العبد أعظم من دخول الجنة ، قال الله تعالى : ( وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ ) التوبة/72 . وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَقُولُ لِأَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ : يَا أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ ، فَيَقُولُونَ : لَبَّيْكَ رَبَّنَا وَسَعْدَيْكَ وَالْخَيْرُ فِي يَدَيْكَ . فَيَقُولُ : هَلْ رَضِيتُمْ ؟ فَيَقُولُونَ : وَمَا لَنَا لَا نَرْضَى يَا رَبِّ وَقَدْ أَعْطَيْتَنَا مَا لَمْ تُعْطِ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِكَ . فَيَقُولُ : أَلَا أُعْطِيكُمْ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ! فَيَقُولُونَ : يَا رَبِّ وَأَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ؟ فَيَقُولُ : أُحِلُّ عَلَيْكُمْ رِضْوَانِي فَلَا أَسْخَطُ عَلَيْكُمْ بَعْدَهُ أَبَدًا ) رواه البخاري (6549) ، ومسلم (2829) . 

قال ابن القيم في " طريق الهجرتين " (1/417) بعد أن ذكر نحوا من هذه الأسباب التي تعين العبد على الرضا بقضاء الله تعالى : " فهذه الأسباب ونحوها تثمر الصبر على البلاء ، فإن قويت أثمرت الرضا والشكر " انتهى . 
نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا من الصابرين الراضين الشاكرين . 
والله أعلم .

https://islamqa.info/ar/219462

----------


## طويلبة

جميل جدا جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> جميل جدا جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك


وجزاكِ أخيتي وبارك الله فيكِ ، وأشكرك على مرورك الطيب .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

جزاك الله خيراً ، وبارك فيكِ .
ذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه "مدارج السالكين " 2 / 155 
والصبر على ثلاثة أنواع : صبر بالله وصبر لله وصبر مع الله 
 فالأول : أول الاستعانة به ورؤيته أنه هو المصبر وأن صبر العبد بربه لا بنفسه كما قال تعالى : واصبر وما صبرك إلا بالله النحل : 127 يعني إن لم يصبرك هو لم تصبر 
 والثاني : الصبر لله وهو أن يكون الباعث له على الصبر محبة الله وإرادة وجهه والتقرب إليه لا لإظهار قوة النفس والاستحماد إلى الخلق وغير ذلك من الأعراض 
والثالث : الصبر مع الله وهو دوران العبد مع مراد الله الديني منه ومع أحكامه الدينية صابرا نفسه معها سائرا بسيرها مقيما بإقامتها يتوجه معها أين توجهت ركائبها وينزل معها أين استقلت مضاربها 
 فهذا معنى كونه صابرا مع الله أي قد جعل نفسه وقفا على أوامره ومحابه وهو أشد أنواع الصبر وأصعبها وهو صبر الصديقين 
 قال الجنيد : المسير من الدنيا إلى الآخرة سهل هين على المؤمن وهجران الخلق في جنب الله شديد والمسير من النفس إلى الله صعب شديد والصبر مع الله أشد 
وسئل عن الصبر فقال : تجرع المرارة من غير تعبس
مراتب الصابرين خمسة :
صابر ومصطبر ومتصبر وصبور وصبار .
فالصابر: أعمها .
والمصطبر : المكتسب الصبر المليء به .
والمتصبر : المتكلف حامل نفسه عليه .
والصبور : العظيم الصبر الذي صبره أشد من صبر غيره .
والصبار : الكثير الصبر فهذا فى القدر والكم والذي قبله في الوصف والكيف .
وقال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه : الصبر مطية لا تكبو .

----------

